# Limited Mileage Policies



## Carfiend (Aug 13, 2009)

I am shopping about for insurance for a R32 GTR that I am looking to get to replace my recently stolen Integra and will be running it as a second car.

This being the case the mileage will be low and only used for social upto maybe 5000 a year tops.

I know people who run 2 or more cars and have some of restricted mileage cherished or future classic policies where you set a max number of miles per year. For example I know one gent who had a 205 CTi on such a policy which is not a classic in the typical sense but still rare.

Does anyone have such a policy and if so whom is it with?

Oh and hello btw


----------



## WillRobDon (Jul 29, 2006)

Hi, 

Welcome to the forum, i have a limited mileage policy with Low Cost Motor Insurance | Van Insurance | Commercial Insurance the GTR is my second car and I don't do very many miles in it.


----------

